# Fine, white gravel or coarse sand



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm looking for a naturally white, fine gravel or coarse sand to mix with Seachem Onyx Sand and approximate to that size. I tried some silica white marine sand, but it's so fine it sifts to the bottom never to be seen again. The dolomite I've seen for marine tanks is about the right size, but of course, it hikes up the ph, which I don't want. If anybody can think of a source of such an animal, please reply.

thanks,

-Russ


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

not to be thread hyjaking here but where did you find the white silica sand, I'm looking for some for a re-scape plan I have? 

as far as your question goes have you ever looked into the 3M colorquartz product, I'm not really sure about its grain size but I know they have white and its an inert sand like product.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I got the white silica sand at Aquatics and Exotics in Cincinnati - this stuff is almost powder fine. I would think any fish shop that has stuff to set up salt water tanks would have this stuff.

I have some of the black 3M stuff that will complete the equation. I'm going to mix white, black, and Onyx, which is middle gray.

-Russ


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Russ,

I know Cichlid people that buy white pool filter sand from Watson's on Sharon Rd. a lot cheaper than the 3M you already have. I think this may be your answer. Not sure of the grain size, but I think it is coarser than play sand. One of the main reasons we group ordered 3M sand in the past was grain size, another was color.

Good luck on your quest!


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

rwoehr said:


> Russ,
> 
> I know Cichlid people that buy white pool filter sand from Watson's on Sharon Rd. a lot cheaper than the 3M you already have. I think this may be your answer.
> 
> Good luck on your quest!


Thanks, Rob. You're a planted tank prince! [smilie=b:

-Russ


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

$6 for 50# & pre-washed to boot! Saw it tonight at Russ's. I think he's on to a new substrate mixture. :clap2:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Now that's a bargain! Did anyone get any pics of this stuff?


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Now that's a bargain! Did anyone get any pics of this stuff?


As soon as I set up my tank I'll post some pics, hopefully this weekend. It's not really white, but a very light amber quartz gravel. About the size of a BB.

-Russ


----------

